# Embers charcoal ** Check your local HD!!



## meatallica (Jan 23, 2019)

Hey all !!  I'm in my local Home Depot frequently for business. My friend Steve that works in Garden told me Embers charcoal 15.4 lb bag is gettin clearanced out for a $1.90/ bag!! I bought 20 bags. Apparently they're switching over to 20 pound twin pack for $15. Thought I'd give everybody a heads up


----------



## meatallica (Jan 23, 2019)

Here ya go


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 23, 2019)

I worked in the Garden department from early March to mid-December. I quit because the hours were getting short and one of the assistant managers is a damn prick. Some guys are like that. I'm glad I'm not his spouse or child.

Supposedly, the Embers is the HD house brand of Royal Oak briquettes.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm going to check it out today, cause that is RO & it's good stuff!
Al


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 23, 2019)

meatallica said:


> Hey all !!  I'm in my local Home Depot frequently for business. My friend Steve that works in Garden told me Embers charcoal 15.4 lb bag is gettin clearanced out for a $1.90/ bag!! I bought 20 bags. Apparently they're switching over to 20 pound twin pack for $15. Thought I'd give everybody a heads up


Thank you for posting!!! That is a great deal! Got 8 bags!!!


----------



## meatallica (Jan 23, 2019)

Glad to help.. I use Royal Oak lump for my Weber kettle, and I use Embers to start my stick burner. It used to be $3.99, then I guess RO or Home Depot figured they could jack the price up to $5.99. Glad to see it so cheap. 20 bags should last a while. I hate when these big box stores re-package things as a twin pack but when you do the math you're paying more for less.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 23, 2019)

meatallica said:


> Hey all !!  I'm in my local Home Depot frequently for business. My friend Steve that works in Garden told me Embers charcoal 15.4 lb bag is gettin clearanced out for a $1.90/ bag!! I bought 20 bags. Apparently they're switching over to 20 pound twin pack for $15. Thought I'd give everybody a heads up


Thanks. I will check it out.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up, ill stop by tomorrow morning to check.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 23, 2019)

I had to run an errand this afternoon, so I stopped in at HD and checked for the Embers sale. Nothing but the double bags in the BBQ section. "Darn." Then, as I was walking to the other end of the store to the exit, there's two pallets of 15.4 lb Embers @ $1.90 per bag in the middle of the aisle. Back outside to get a cart. Got 10. Might go back for 10 more.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 23, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> I had to run an errand this afternoon, so I stopped in at HD and checked for the Embers sale. Nothing but the double bags in the BBQ section. "Darn." Then, as I was walking to the other end of the store to the exit, there's two pallets of 15.4 lb Embers @ $1.90 per bag in the middle of the aisle. Back outside to get a cart. Got 10. Might go back for 10 more.


I did the same thing you did. Same location at my HD in Arkansas.  HD really communicate well with other store managers throughout the country. lol!!


----------



## solman (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up. Picked up 18 bags in northern VA.


----------



## Enis Simon (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks for the post. Picked up 10 bags today, and going for at least 10 mor tomorrow when it stops snowing


----------



## PrezidentRedz (Jan 29, 2019)

I picked up 2 Pallets worth!


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 29, 2019)

You got my vote Prez!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 29, 2019)

PrezidentRedz said:


> I picked up 2 Pallets worth!


That's what I'm talking bout !!!!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 29, 2019)

Hope I haven't waited to long. Heading to the HD in the morning.


----------



## PrezidentRedz (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks Guys!!! I ended up with a total 125 bags.  I passed the deal on to some fellow smokers in my neighborhood, but I think I should have about 80-90 bags for my self.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 30, 2019)

Went over to  local HD this morning in Hattiesburg, MS. They have been out for many weeks. Already have the double shrink wrapped on the sales floor. Visited with the guy over that department. He stated the original sale was $350.00 per bag and folks came in and bought it all for that price. Well if those folks only knew it was a buck 90 up north. LOL


----------

